# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Συμμετοχή εθελοντών στις δράσεις δημοσιότητας της ΚτΠ

## lambrosk

> Τη δυνατότητα εθελοντικής συμμετοχής _σε εκδηλώσεις επίδειξης της Κοινωνίας της Πληροφορίας_, οι οποίες θα πραγματοποιηθούν σε όλη τη χώρα, θα έχουν τα μέλη του δικτύου Ε-Ακτιβιστές.
> 
> 
> Καθώς προχωρά η υλοποίηση του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας, μπαίνουμε σε μια φάση διοργάνωσης εκδηλώσεων δημοσιότητας σε πολλά, διαφορετικά διαμερίσματα της χώρας. Στην προσπάθεια αυτή ελπίζουμε να καλούμε αρωγούς _τα μέλη του δικτύου Ε-Ακτιβιστές_ από κάθε γεωγραφικό διαμέρισμα της χώρας, όσο ειδικές ή γενικές γνώσεις Τεχνολογιών Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών κι αν έχουν.
> 
> Εκδηλώσεις για την Ευρυζωνικότητα και Δημοσιότητα της ΚτΠ
> 
> Έτσι, σε μια πρώτη φάση θα πραγματοποιηθεί σειρά εκδηλώσεων με θέμα τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες. Συγκεκριμένα, στο πλαίσιο του σχετικού Μέτρου του Επιχειρησιακού Προγράμματος ΚτΠ, που αφορά στην "Ανάπτυξη Υποδομών Δικτύων Τοπικής Πρόσβασης", έχει εκδοθεί η Πρόσκληση 84 σχετικά με την "Προώθηση της Ανάπτυξης Ζήτησης Ευρυζωνικών Υπηρεσιών".
> 
> ...


Απο το site των E-ακτιβιστών... 

Εγώ έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τα δικά σας...

----------


## dti

> Εγώ έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου, θα ήθελα να διαβάσω και τα δικά σας...


Αν και θα περίμενε κανείς να υπάρξει σχολιασμός από πολλούς σχετικά με τα όσα γράφονται πιο πάνω, ελάχιστοι μπήκαν ακόμη και στη διαδικασία να διαβάσουν το post του lambrosk. 
Κανείς δεν σχολίασε... (ίσως λόγω επικίνδυνων ...καιρικών συνθηκών  ::  ).

Ύστερα από αυτό, να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω ποιά είναι τα συμπεράσματά σου Λάμπρο;

----------


## lambrosk

Βεβαίως, και αμέσως στο θέμα:

Αρκετοί που είναι εγγεγραμένοι στο site των e-Ακτιβιστών σίγουρα είναι απο το φόρουμ του AWMN απο ένα ποστ που είχες κάνει και το είχες αναφέρει, οι υπόλοιποι θα είναι αυτοί που συμμετέχουν, κάποιοι άλλοι είναι οι εταιρείες που έχουν αναλάβει προγράμματα, και λοιποί άσχετοι απο δημοσιεύσεις ...

Βέβαια ο αριθμός 2.500 εγγεγραμένων μελών δεν σημαίνει και αριθμός "εθελοντών", γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι πολλοί θα πάνε εθελοντικά, ή γενικά πολλοί θα έχουν όρεξη, πόσο μάλλον υπο το πρόσωπο της ΚτΠ...

Και απο ότι φαίνεται για να απευθύνεται στους "εθελοντές" αυτούς (δεν ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω ότι εννοεί AWMN, διαφορετικά - αν δεν εννοεί AWMN - έχω πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για το δίκτυο...) απο την μια δεν θέλει έξοδα και απο την άλλη δεν βρίσκει κατάλληλα άτομα και ως προς το πλήθος και ως προς τις γνώσεις...

Μήπως είναι μια πρόσκληση με τρόπο; 
δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να γινόταν απο εμάς αρκει να ήταν εθελοντική υπο την αιγίδα του _δικτύου του AWMN_ και η ΚτΠ να οργάνωνε μόνο τα μέρη, τις ημερ/νίες και την παροχή του εξοπλισμού χωρίς άλλους εμπλεκόμενους, χωρίς ευρώ και χωρίς ΔΣ..

Αυτή είναι η άποψή μου...

Με καμία πρόθεση να δημιουργήσω τώρα ένα τόπικ με 30 σελίδες και τα σχετικά γι'αυτό και δεν την εξέφρασα αρχικά.

----------


## dti

> Αρκετοί που είναι εγγεγραμένοι στο site των e-Ακτιβιστών σίγουρα είναι απο το φόρουμ του AWMN απο ένα ποστ που είχες κάνει και το είχες αναφέρει, οι υπόλοιποι θα είναι αυτοί που συμμετέχουν, κάποιοι άλλοι είναι οι εταιρείες που έχουν αναλάβει προγράμματα, και λοιποί άσχετοι απο δημοσιεύσεις ...


Σωστά, αλλά είναι και πολλά μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας (καθηγητές & φοιτητές), άσχετοι με το awmn.




> Βέβαια ο αριθμός 2.500 εγγεγραμένων μελών δεν σημαίνει και αριθμός "εθελοντών", γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι πολλοί θα πάνε εθελοντικά, ή γενικά πολλοί θα έχουν όρεξη, πόσο μάλλον υπο το πρόσωπο της ΚτΠ...


Πάλι σωστά, ενδεχομένως όμως να βρεθούν κι άλλοι "εθελοντές" που δεν είναι ούτε καν μέλη των e-ακτιβιστών.




> Και απο ότι φαίνεται για να απευθύνεται στους "εθελοντές" αυτούς (δεν ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω ότι εννοεί AWMN, διαφορετικά - αν δεν εννοεί AWMN - έχω πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για το δίκτυο...) απο την μια δεν θέλει έξοδα και απο την άλλη δεν βρίσκει κατάλληλα άτομα και ως προς το πλήθος και ως προς τις γνώσεις...
> 
> Μήπως είναι μια πρόσκληση με τρόπο; 
> δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να γινόταν απο εμάς αρκει να ήταν εθελοντική υπο την αιγίδα του _δικτύου του AWMN_ και η ΚτΠ να οργάνωνε μόνο τα μέρη, τις ημερ/νίες και την παροχή του εξοπλισμού χωρίς άλλους εμπλεκόμενους, χωρίς ευρώ και χωρίς ΔΣ..


Κι εγώ πιστεύω οτι είναι μια πρόσκληση ...με τρόπο!




> Το δίκτυο των Ε-Ακτιβιστών διαθέτει μια ικανοποιητική διασπορά σε όλα τα γεωγραφικά διαμερίσματα της χώρας *και μια ανάλογη δράση μπορεί να αναπτύξει και το δικό σας δίκτυο*


.

Και σίγουρα δεν απευθύνεται μόνο στο awmn. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες ασύρματες κοινότητες στην Ελλάδα. Κάποιες μάλιστα συμπλέουν με την ΚτΠ και με τους e-aktivistes βάζοντας σχετικά banners σε site τους.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά πάντως κι ο Σύλλογος είχε δηλώσει πρόθυμος να πάρει μέρος, εθελοντικά, σε δοκιμές & επιδεικτικές ενέργειες στην Πλ. Συντάγματος, όπου απ' όσο μαθαίνω προχωρά το έργο. Τώρα το αν μας θέλουν, πλέον, ειδικά εκεί, είναι άλλη ιστορία...
Δεν γνωρίζω πραγματικά αν υφίσταται δίκτυο e-ακτιβιστών, ή αν είναι εντελώς στα χαρτιά (virtual). 
Πάντως κάποιοι πανεπιστημιακοί, σίγουρα ονειρεύονται να φτιάξουν δίκτυο ασύρματο και μάλιστα στην Αθήνα, καπηλευόμενοι τίτλους και κόπο του ΑΜΔΑ και μελών του. Γι αυτά όμως περισσότερα όταν έλθει η κατάλληλη ώρα.

----------


## mojiro

*dti*


> Πάντως κάποιοι πανεπιστημιακοί, σίγουρα ονειρεύονται να φτιάξουν δίκτυο ασύρματο και μάλιστα στην Αθήνα, καπηλευόμενοι τίτλους και κόπο του ΑΜΔΑ και μελών του. Γι αυτά όμως περισσότερα όταν έλθει η κατάλληλη ώρα.


να υποθεσω οτι υπαρχουν εδω αναμεσα μας & ενεργοι ?
κατασταση matrix μου θυμιζει εμταξυ σοβαρου & αστειου

----------


## Brat3

Χωρίς να θέλω να στεναχωρήσω κανένα και αναγωρίζοντας το μέγεθος του awmn νομίζω πως κάνετε κάποιο λάθος στην όλη υπόθεση.

Αν η πρόσκληση αναφερόταν μόνο στην Αθήνα ίσως ήταν πιο πιθανό να συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά που λέτε. Ο "εθελοντισμός" αυτός όμως αναφέρεται σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Και δεν είναι (στα μάτια τα δικά μου) σαν τον εθελοντισμό του αθήνα 2004 (που ουσιαστικά ήταν/είναι εταιρία και με το πρόσχημα ότι βοηθάς την χώρα σου πήγαινες και βοηθούσες αυτή την εταιρία), εδώ μπορεί να πάει κάποιος και να βοηθήσει με όποιον τρόπο μπορεί να καταλάβουν οι δημοτικές αρχές ΤΙ πράγμα είναι η ευρυζωνικότητα.

Επειδή περνάνε από τα μάτια μου διάφορες προτάσεις δήμων,κοινοτήτων,κτλ δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τι ιδέα έχουν και τι προτάσεις καταθέτουν για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Νομίζω πως η ΚτΠ κατάλαβε ότι αν αφήσει τους δήμους να ανεξέλεκτους και τα λεφτά θα φαγωθούν και τα έργα δεν θα γίνουν όπως πρέπει να γίνουν. Να πω απλά πως οι δήμοι μπορούν να "αναθέσουν" τις μελέτες σε κάποιες εταιρίες. Από τα μέχρι τώρα που έχω ακούσει οι εταιρίες αυτές όχι μόνο είναι αεριτζήδες...αλλά δεν έχουν στήσει ΠΟΤΕ τους κάποιο δίκτυο (αρκετές είναι εταιρίες web-design που είδαν $$ στο βάθος του τούνελ και το γύρισαν σε "ειδικοί δικτύων") και δεν έχουν ιδέα από ευρυζωνικότητα πέραν του "ΝΤΙ-ΕΣ-ΕΛ".

Φέρνοντας "εθελοντές" σε επαφή με τους δήμους αυτούς υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταλάβουν οι δήμοι οτί αυτά που τους λένε οι εταιρίες είναι εντελώς στον αέρα, οπότε και να διεκδικήσουν καλύτερες υπηρεσίες για τους πολίτες τους. Δεν φαντάζομαι να έχει κανείς την παραμικρή ιδέα ότι ένας δήμος σε μια μικρή πόλη είναι γεμάτος τεχνοκράτες που ξέρουν από τις τελευταίες τεχνολογίες κτλ...ότι τους πουν οι εταιρίες θα κάνουν...πολύ απλά γιατί δεν ξέρουν.

Έτσι θέλω τουλάχιστον να πιστεύω πως είδε η ΚτΠ την όλη κατάσταση και ζητάει την "βοήθεια του κοινού" να μην πάνε όλα χαμένα και να μην πάνε κάποιοι αετονύχιδες να καρπωθούν 1000αδες ευρώ στήνοντας υποτυπώδη δίκτυα. Γιατί στο τέλος οι ζημιωμένοι θα είναι οι ίδιοι οι πολίτες που θα τα πληρώσουν όλα αυτά και δεν θα μπορούν να τα χρησιμοποιήσουν.

----------


## papashark

> ....
> Και απο ότι φαίνεται για να απευθύνεται στους "εθελοντές" αυτούς (δεν ξέρω αλλά πιστεύω ότι εννοεί AWMN, διαφορετικά - αν δεν εννοεί AWMN - έχω πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για το δίκτυο...) απο την μια δεν θέλει έξοδα και απο την άλλη δεν βρίσκει κατάλληλα άτομα και ως προς το πλήθος και ως προς τις γνώσεις...


Mέχρι τώρα οι e-activistes και οι e-εθελοντές είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό με μόνο δημοσιογραφικό ενδιαφέρον....

Το πόσο ήταν και είναι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, φαίνετε από το περιβόητο "μπορείτε να εγγραφτείτε στο διαδυκτιακό τόπο συζητήσεων των e-activistes *Δωρεάν*", όταν σχεδόν σε όλα τα fora στην ελλάδα γράφεσε δωρεάν.....

Έχει δει κανείς έργο από τους e-activistes, πλην από λίγα μηνύματα και την παχυλή αμοιβή κάποιων για να αρθρογραφούν στο σιτε τους ?

Πλην των κοινωτικών ασυρμάτων δικτύων ανά την ελλάδα που ουδεμία σχέση έχει μαζί τους, και του hellug, δεν έχουν να δείξουν τίποτα απολύτως.....

Τώρα έαν νομίζουν ότι αύριο το πρωί που δίπλα βρέχει εκατομμύρια για μελέτες σε αεριτζήδες ότι θα πάρουν εμάς για να βοηθήσουμε τους δήμους..... μάλλον με λάθος πλευρό κοιμάστε....  ::  

Brat3 χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά όπου έχει κονόμα, δεν πέρνουν ερασιτέχνες να χαλάσουν την πιάτσα, να χαθούν και τοιχόν προμήθειες και μίζες....

----------


## dti

> Brat3 χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά όπου έχει κονόμα, δεν πέρνουν ερασιτέχνες να χαλάσουν την πιάτσα, να χαθούν και τοιχόν προμήθειες και μίζες....


Papashark χωρίς παρεξήγηση, στο έργο της Πλ. Συντάγματος, γιατί απευθύνθηκαν κατ΄αρχήν σ' ερασιτέχνες (awmn) και γιατί επέμεναν να συμμετέχει ο Σύλλογος (όταν είχε εγκριθεί το έργο);

Αν κρίνεις οτι δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα του topic μπορείς να μην απαντήσεις εδώ, αλλά σε άλλο topic (όπου θα μπορούσαν οι mods να μεταφέρουν την ερώτησή μου).

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Brat3 χωρίς παρεξήγηση, αλλά όπου έχει κονόμα, δεν πέρνουν ερασιτέχνες να χαλάσουν την πιάτσα, να χαθούν και τοιχόν προμήθειες και μίζες....
> 
> 
> Papashark χωρίς παρεξήγηση, στο έργο της Πλ. Συντάγματος, γιατί απευθύνθηκαν κατ΄αρχήν σ' ερασιτέχνες (awmn) και γιατί επέμεναν να συμμετέχει ο Σύλλογος (όταν είχε εγκριθεί το έργο);
> 
> Αν κρίνεις οτι δεν έχει σχέση με το θέμα του topic μπορείς να μην απαντήσεις εδώ, αλλά σε άλλο topic (όπου θα μπορούσαν οι mods να μεταφέρουν την ερώτησή μου).


φυσικά και δεν πρόκειτε να σου απαντήσω τίποτα.

Άκου θράσος........

----------


## mxou

Πόσο προκάλυμα είναι αυτά τα e-κάτι, δε θα το πούμε εδώ. Καταλαβαίνουμε τους καινοφανείς αστέρες.

Αλλά υπάρχει και η λογική που λέει, έστω, μούφα αυτοί, παρουσιάστηκε όμως τίποτα καλύτερο; Εκεί θα έπρεπε η απάντηση να λέγεται "awmn", "twmn", "κακοσάλεσιwmn". Γιατί αν δεν παρουσιαστεί ούτε αυτό, παρουσιάζεται ο αεριτζής. Θα μου πείτε, τώρα κάνεις πως δεν τα ξέρεις.. ο αεριτζής θα κερδίσει. Ας κερδίσει, αλλά τουλάχιστον έγινε προσπάθεια και από τα *wmn και αυτό είναι που μετράει στο τέλος. Ίσως κάπου να μην κερδίσει, ίσως κάπου να γίνει σωστά το πράγμα.

Σε άλλες μπάντες έχει αναγνωριστεί η προσφορά των ερασιτεχνών, οι οποίοι τελικά φαίνεται να έχουν επιτελέσει και κάποιο έργο με αντίκρυσμα, πέρα από το ότι κάνουν το κέφι τους (π.χ. οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες σε περιόδους φυσικών καταστροφών, θεομηνιών, διασώσεων κλπ). Γιατί όχι και στην περίπτωση του wireless;

Θέλω να πω με όλα αυτά ότι η προκατάληψη και η αδράνεια είναι κακό πράγμα. Άλλωστε, είναι τοις πάσι γνωστό πως ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να απαλλαγείς από έναν πειρασμό είναι να ενδώσεις σ'αυτόν!  ::

----------


## dti

Το forum του http://www.e-activistes.gr το έχουν χακέψει Τούρκοι (...τί πρωτότυπο...)

http://www.e-activistes.gr/e-Activists/forum/index.php
(δεν ανοίγει απευθείας, χρειάζεται registration πρώτα στο http://www.e-activistes.gr)

Θλιβερή κατάληξη για ένα site και forum που εγκαταλήφθηκε από την ΚτΠ όταν άλλαξε η Κυβέρνηση (και η διοίκησή της)...

----------


## papashark

Το λάθος είναι που δεν κατέβασαν το site, μιας και η ιστορία από όσο θυμάμαι δεν λειτούργησε ποτέ...

----------

